# Wie soll ich das schreiben



## Ulfi (29. Okt 2014)

Hallo! Ich muss in Java zwei Zahlen addieren. Das Additionsergebnis z ist mir bekannt, und x weiß ich auch aber y nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das schreiben soll? y soll eine natürliche Zahl sein. 

                         byte x = 121;
			 byte y = ?;
			 byte z = -96;

                         byte z = byte x + byte y;

                         System.out.println(y);

Ich weiß nicht was ich für y schreiben soll? "?" geht ja nicht ???:L


----------



## JavaMeister (29. Okt 2014)

1. Den vor dem ersten posten - Posting nicht gelesen. 

Das sehe ich an deinen miserablen Titel. Die Fragestellung ist auch nicht klar. Die Korrekte Beschreibung ist:

Das gewünschte Ergebnis. Quellcode, das aktuelle Ergebnis (Fehler?, wenn ja welcher) und was die Abweichung vom gewünschten Ergebnis ist.

Zu googeln unter "Wie man Fragen richtig stellt".

2. Grundlagenbuch auch nicht gelesen. Das sollte dringend nachgeholt werden.


----------



## Machareder (30. Okt 2014)

da kann ich mich nur JavaMeister anschließen.

Was ich mich aber frage:

Wenn man zwei von drei Zahlen gegeben hat und die Gleichung byte z = byte x + byte y; angegeben ist, hat man nur noch 1 Unbekannte. Und das lernt man wohl schon in der Grundschule wie man Gleichungen umstellt und ausrechnet?!

Kursrogrammierung in Java/Steuern und Rechnen
Müsste eigentlich alles erklären

MfG

Machareder


----------



## Ulfi (30. Okt 2014)

Wie seid ihr Schweine denn drauf! SORRY DAS ICH GEFRAGT HAB! UND SOWAS NENNT SICH JAVA MEISTER 
BTW meinen Account könnt ihr löschen hier war's das erste und letzte Mal das ich eine Frage gestellt habe.
Bye Bye ..!..Menschen wie euch fragt man besser nicht


----------



## chuxXo (30. Okt 2014)

Stell doch einfach deine Gleichung um


----------



## JavaMeister (30. Okt 2014)

Falls du die Frage woanders stellst, kannst du ja unsere Anmerkungen beachten. Das ist ja ne allgemeine Aussage, die für jedes Forum gilt.


----------



## Machareder (30. Okt 2014)

> Wie seid ihr Schweine denn drauf! SORRY DAS ICH GEFRAGT HAB! UND SOWAS NENNT SICH JAVA MEISTER
> BTW meinen Account könnt ihr löschen hier war's das erste und letzte Mal das ich eine Frage gestellt habe.
> Bye Bye ..!..Menschen wie euch fragt man besser nicht


Das tut mir aber leid für dich, dass du erstens nicht mit Kritik umgehen kannst und zweitens von uns(sieht zumindest so aus) eine komplett Lösung erwartet hast. 
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html
komisch dass es auch User gibt die von 1 gleich auf 5 springen


----------



## Joose (30. Okt 2014)

Ulfi hat gesagt.:


> Wie seid ihr Schweine denn drauf!



Es gibt keinen Grund für Beleidigungen!



Ulfi hat gesagt.:


> SORRY DAS ICH GEFRAGT HAB!



Du kannst immer gerne Fragenn wenn du ein Problem hast, aber du musst auch damit rechnen das es Antworten gibt, welche deiner Meinung nach vielleicht sinnlos/unpassend sind.
Jeder hier hat das Recht dir zu antworten, ob dir dessen Antworten gefallen oder nicht.



Ulfi hat gesagt.:


> BTW meinen Account könnt ihr löschen hier war's das erste und letzte Mal das ich eine Frage gestellt habe.
> Bye Bye ..!..Menschen wie euch fragt man besser nicht



Wenn du deinen Account gelöscht haben willst, dann melde dich bitte über das Kontaktformular!


Zu deinem Problem:
Folgende Formel ist gegeben: "a + b = c"
a (=1) und c (=3) sind bekannt

Um sich nun b zu berechnen muss du die Formel umformen:
Dazu kannst du beide Seiten der Gleichung um die selbe Zahl subtrahieren.
=> a + b - a = c - a

Wie man eine unbekannte in einer Gleichung berechnet, ist eben eine Grundlage der Mathematik.


----------

